

New Energy Drink For Startups? - ajkirwin
http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6669/canajf.jpg

======
jasonlbaptiste
haha, @markbao and i have considered doing a parody of the powerthirst video
called "hacker thirst". ill buy a case if this gets made.

------
sam_in_nyc
If I see this tomorrow morning, HN will become 20% more like Reddit in my
mind.

------
cadalac
That looks pretty good.

~~~
Raphael
The dew drops really do it for me.

------
ajkirwin
Come on, pg. You know you wanna ;)

